# 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orphan



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I had an orphan so to speak and I had a mother goat adopt her. At 2 months gestation this mother aborted her fetus. I wonder if it has to do with the baby bumping the belly so hard for milk. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

I dont know, I wouldnt think so. Had a doe that got bred while still nursing kids and she didnt. Was she willing to take the orphan or was it a force? I wonder if force if it was just from the stress, Im not sure. Im sorry you lost your baby


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

Years ago, my mom had an alpine doe who was pregnant but still allowed her 10 month old wether to nurse, this doe lost her pregnancy at 3 months along and without a doubt, it was because of the wether bumping her belly as he nursed.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

A month or so ago, I would hold the mom to allow the orphan to nurse. Then within a couple days, she really liked the little girl and took care of it. So I let her have it. They act like a biological family in all regards. She has been nursing on her own and out to pasture with the rest for a month or so before the fetus was aborted.

I'll never do that again. She was bred to a real nice little guy from firelight here in SW Oregon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

:hug: Sorry for the loss. I also feel that the bumping most likely caused it. Many does will wean any nursing kids if they do get rebred. I think that is their instinct protecting the unborn kids since nursing can be sooo rough.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

I too am sorry for the loss.

I have never had that happen but I dhave them weaned way before they are bred again, but I know people that laeave their dairy does milking up to about a month before the new baby is to arrive, so it does make since that it could be from the baby bumping. Since you do not do that when you milk.

I have a questions for you. You said the doe took on the orphan baby. Was the doe in milk already? How or why did she have a bag going?

Just wondering. :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

That is sad..... that the momma goat... accepted an orphan and lost her own kids.... It seems ...that that Doe... wanted to be a momma now... rather than wait for her own .....


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

Yes, she was being milked by me. But then I needed the milk for the baby and thought the easiest way was to hold the mom for the baby to nurse. Worked out way better than I expected and she adopted the little child. The baby's name was Dark Chocolate. She was being held back for my grand daughter who loves animals.

I tried to upload an image several times making it smaller and smaller for goatspot's rules. Now it says it must be 0 pixels high and wide etc. I give up. And I don't want to start a photo album on some other web site. So take my word for it!

BUT, I hate this. I am starting to sound like others on the internet who drama drama everything to get attention or something, But bad news. Last night something came into my 2 acres 5 foot no climb horse fencing and got the adopted baby Dark Chocolate! I do not know what got it, but there are no tracks. No obvious places that fox were getting under the fence anywhere. Most of it is real tight to the ground. So up and over. This is not going to be fun if it was a cougar.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

I am so sorry for both of your losses. I was wondering because I had a doe spot bleed and she was confirmed pregnant. She was bred in March did you see a fetus at 2 months or did she just bleed? Sorry to ask..
I hope you don't have any more problems with any un invited visitors, the main reason we didn't have goats when we lived way out of town was because of the big predators we had around.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

Wow, that sucks! I hope you have some other girls expecting kids from Odin! Hang in there!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

How old was the orphan? Honestly, I have seen does get slammed by other does while pregnant and very rarely does it result in a miscarriage. When kids bump for milk it is mainly the udder that is taking a beating, not their belly. I wouldn't beat yourself up for it. Sometime these things just happen...same like in humans. You can do everything right and still lose it...I doubt the orphan was the cause. :hug:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

I did see the fetus. Took pictures of it. Really wanted to give it to a science teacher to at least give it a purpose in life. Help biology students learn. But alas, did not know who to give it to.

It was as long as my finger and in its sack. Found only one, but have no idea if she dropped any other. It is a 6-8 acre pasture. 
And Dark Chocolate was 'lost', 'taken', 'murdered' in a two acre pasture of 5 foot tightly done no climb fence. Cougars don't need to climb. I can imagine their leaping abilities. What I hate imagining is if it played with her like a cat with a mouse. Oh my gosh, ......'delete'....

Thanks firelight. I'm sure hoping I have Odin babies. Speaking of babies. K-man has had his last child here today. A broken Chamoisee girl. :leap: Yeah. I could hug these babies so tight, but they'll stop breathing then!!! :sigh:


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

OH...the orphan, Dark Chocolate, was five weeks old. What a cutey. Beautiful dished face and a healthy tiny little 6 1/2 pounds at about 4 weeks. And she would cuddle her head under my chin. Course....maybe it was because it was cold outside. Ha, here I'm thinking she loved me! chuckle


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: 2 month fetus aborted from a mom who adopted nursing orp*

I am very sorry for all of your losses. I always think I want to move further out in the country. Then I think about the preditors. :GAAH: All we have to deal with are skunks and 'possums stealing eggs.
I never wean my kids. I have had them nursing right up to just before kidding. (They usually stop around the same time as me; 2 months before Mom is due.) 
I have only had one doe I was suspicious had aborted and it was only after a few days. She bred later with her baby still nursing and is due next week.
My experience tells me that babies bumping udders does not cause abortion. Not unless the pregnancy is weak and going to fail anyway. Mammal babies are very well protected inside their moms.


----------

